
Lawsuit Alleges School Wi-Fi Harmed Child with Electromagnetic Hypersensitivity - vonmoltke
https://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/lawsuit-alleges-school-wi-fi-harmed-child-with-electromagnetic-hypersensitivity/
======
Detrus
The more random crap we put into our environment, the more we alter lifestyles
to adapt to unprecedented physical demands, the more people will have symptoms
from ghost like causes.

Take the same Chronic Lyme disease, gluten free crazes, rise in autism,
depression ADD, etc. Most of those have to do with inflammation, some sort of
immune system malfunction.

Removing as many potential causes as possible is not an unreasonable course of
action when the scientific and medical industries offer no solutions for
decades. And people with symptoms from ghost causes are left to experiment on
their own with gluten freedom, Omega-3 to Omega-6 balances etc.

WiFi is not essential to education or in general. Kids can learn on stationary
wired computers then play outside to get the unrest out of their system.
Instead they're stuck running around with tablets indoors. In a perfect world,
schools would at least teach healthy habits.

------
wireless
Wi Fi in the schools is a disaster. Constant screen viewing hampers brain
development, cognition and the biological effects of chronic microwave
exposure may cause cancer, neurological problems, blood brain barrier
permeability, reproductive harm, etc. There are now over a dozen sperm studies
that confirm sperm damage from using a laptop. Microwave radiation from Wi-Fi
routers was classified a Class 2B carcinogen by the W.H.O. in 2011. None of
these microwave emitting devices were ever pre-market safety tested. When we
measured the microwave exposure in my daughter's school it was 50x's higher
than standing 100 feet from a cell tower. Science confirms this but the 4
trillion dollar telecommunications industry buys scientists, media and members
of high profile agencies. Industry money is the second highest source of
revenue that the U.S. "Government" has. How can it be that the FCC is funding
this disaster and is also in charge of regulating microwave exposures of
wireless devices. Exposure levels in the US are 100 x's higher than levels in
Russia and China. What do they know about harm that we are not telling???
<strong><a href="[http://www.sott.net/article/268183-34-scientific-studies-
sho...](http://www.sott.net/article/268183-34-scientific-studies-showing-
adverse-health-effects-from-Wi-Fi">34) Scientific Studies Related to Exposure
to Microwave Radiation from Wi-Fi</a></strong>

[http://www.wirelesswatchblog.org](http://www.wirelesswatchblog.org)

